# Fall colors, Massanutten



## abbekit (Oct 11, 2010)

Trying to decide about an exchange for fall 2011.  Usually prefer travel in Sept  after kids are back in school (we don't have any and like the quiet season) but would love to see some beautiful fall colors and it seems October might be better for that.

Any guess which week to book for 2011 in this area?  Looks like many Massanutten resorts have availability Sept, Oct or Nov.


----------



## MillerNet (Oct 11, 2010)

We're originally from Harrisonburg, VA and my daughter still lives at the foot of Massanutten Mt.  Was just there last weekend.

Definitely Mid Oct to late Oct.  September is a bit to early.

Here is a link that might help.
http://www.dof.virginia.gov/fall/index.htm


----------



## abbekit (Oct 12, 2010)

MillerNet said:


> We're originally from Harrisonburg, VA and my daughter still lives at the foot of Massanutten Mt.  Was just there last weekend.
> 
> Definitely Mid Oct to late Oct.  September is a bit to early.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  We've been thinking about this area for quite some time for our annual fall anniversary trip.  Late Oct. is a little later than we usually go but I'd like to see the leaves change.

Would we be better off waiting until the first week of November?


----------



## bluehende (Oct 13, 2010)

*hunting season*



abbekit said:


> Thanks for the info.  We've been thinking about this area for quite some time for our annual fall anniversary trip.  Late Oct. is a little later than we usually go but I'd like to see the leaves change.
> 
> Would we be better off waiting until the first week of November?



One thing to concider is that hunting season on the Western slope begins I believe Oct 29.  If you want to  hike and bike that area ( a great way to see the foliage) you won't be able to in Nov.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 13, 2010)

bluehende said:


> One thing to concider is that hunting season on the Western slope begins I believe Oct 29.  If you want to  hike and bike that area ( a great way to see the foliage) you won't be able to in Nov.



Thanks for that info.  Hiking is our main activity.


----------



## mbh (Oct 13, 2010)

*Just Came Back*

Just came back from a week at Massanuten (10/4-10/11). No color change yet. I would go late October but befor hunting season. Did lots of great hiking in Shenendoah National Park


----------



## OhanaTribe (Oct 13, 2010)

abbekit said:


> would love to see some beautiful fall colors and it seems October might be better for that.



We live a few hours away in the same mountains (Appalachians) and the fall colors are beautiful at the moment. Last week it was so-so as barely anything had turned yet and there was a lot of green still. The very peak of color season here is fairly short (about three weeks) and most years it's the mid-to-late October period that really nails it. Right now the sugar maples are just beginning to turn, in another week or two they'll be blazing a brilliant orange/red and look as if they're on fire. Other trees are already showing peach, bright yellow, fuchsia, and deep purple -- such a pretty time! Come November most of the leaves will be falling.


----------

